# dead carp at hoover



## BigAlofOrion (Jun 21, 2012)

I took my daughter out fishing yesterday at area N in Hoover Reservoir on Sunday. This is the area where Big Walnut feeds the reservoir. as we were walking in the woods along the creek, we noticed a bad fish stench. Once we got to an open area to fish, i noticed literally dozens and dozens of dead carp floating in the river, stuck on the bank, and up on the path. Some were decomposing with maggots crawling all over them. Some looked to have died the day before. 

Later, we walked down the old road path that takes you next to the swamp on one side, and the main reservoir on the other. found the same thing, dead carp everywhere. I noticed that both large and small carp were dead. I looked for other dead fish, and only noticed two dead crappies. We counted maybe 100 - 125 dead carp.

Anybody else see this? Do you know whats going on? I figured it was some kinda disease b/c no other fish were found dead in any numbers.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Was out there this morning and saw quite a few...I believe it's just your yearly 'die off'...just some years there are more than others...kinda like the shad do yearly...I know when oxygen levels change abruptly it affects them also...


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Hopefully not the case, but could have been a sloppy bowfishermen. I love to bowfish myself, but some folks give the sport a terrible name by not cleaning up and properly disposing of their catch!


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope you are right 'Shad Rap'!


----------



## BigAlofOrion (Jun 21, 2012)

I checked the ones that didnt have maggots on them, and there were no holes in the body or anything like that, so it was not a bowfisherman not cleaning up. 

I thought carp, being so hardy would not be affected like shad dying off like that. I guess i have never seen that many dead carp in one area before. And like i said, there were small 12" carp dead, and the biggest we saw was a 40" carp to everything in between.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I was out there shooting about a week ago and there were a lot dead. I even caught a carp with my hands. It seemed to be on its death bed but still alive 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

http://ohiodnr.com/Home/FishingSubh...der/fishingpondhealth/tabid/6226/Default.aspx

They're talking mostly about ponds in that link but perhaps reservoirs would apply too.

Bacterial maybe?


----------



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

I saw the same thing last year in the tangy it could be from bacteria or the heat change's to fast and it happens


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep I was at Hoover today I saw probably 100 dead carp along the banks and floating in the water the wierdest thing is that I saw carp in very shallow water and seemed dazed I also saw some dead crappie and bluegills floating around also


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

ODNR is on it. http://fishandtales.net/deadcarp.html

Long Barbels


----------



## blynd fishin (Feb 26, 2011)

I saw all those dead carp pushed up in the rocks on the south side of Smothers Rd. on Sunday afternoon while I was on my boat. My buddy n I were wondering what the heck killed all of em...we thought there were way too many dead to be from a rogue bowfisherman so figured it was something in the water. It was 1 right after another in the rocks...we thought we might come back and try n catch some cats around that area. Anyway I sure would like to know what killed em all.


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

I bet that smells great


----------



## Bass attitude (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey everyone,

New member here! I actually found these forums because of all the dead carp at Hoover Reservoir. While googling dead carp at Hoover, I came across this thread. I also created this account specifically to weigh in with what I've heard. 

I was actually out kayaking this past Sunday and noticed the dead carp floating everywhere. When I pulled over and asked 2 fisherman about, they told they had head on the news that it was possibly due to a fertilizer spill up in the Sunbury area that spilled into one of the tributaries. The spill supposedly caused a huge algae spike and the carp that ate the algae died for some reason (maybe poison of the fertilizer?). They also said they caught a few that had crusty stuff covering their eyes. While kayaking up Big Walnut, I did not a lot of algae/green slimy water in certain areas.

I'm actually thinking that the disease mentioned in the ODNR link seems like a more probable cause though, and I'm glad it's only affecting carp


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

Those bowfisher guys arent going to be happy


----------



## Jimmyc812003 (Dec 13, 2009)

I talked to the ODNR officer today and he said they collected 70 dead carp from Hoover today. He said it is some kind of virus and they had the same problem in the Scioto River last year. He also said the virus only effects the carp. Hope this helps.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Check out my thread carp killer Jimmyc. I pretty sure the disease I mentioned in there is the culprit.


----------



## BigAlofOrion (Jun 21, 2012)

I think its the KHV disease too, as it was only dead carp that my daughter and i found. I would think fertilizer would bring up more than carp.


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

Poor carp


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

We never got the results

Non aliter capere pisces dimittam!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

CarpRule said:


> We never got the results


Did you ask anyone at the ODNR? 

I suppose if there were impacts downstream or to stocking programs you'd have an answer by now. It could be the state doesn't have the manpower or funding to solve an isolated carp die off.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

CarpRule said:


> We never got the results


It'll be in Wednesday's HFR.

Long Barbels


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

in my fav stretches of the olentangy this year I have not seen a carp. These stretches usualy contain hundreds............?


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

http://fishandtales.net/deadcarp.html

Nothing


----------



## cornfedboy3 (Aug 29, 2006)

Saw the same thing , except it was small bass in my favorite little pond in Dublin! The whole bank and shallows line with them ! Saw a few 10 and 12 inch, all bass!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I still see some dead ones at Hoover. Strange they didn't find anything.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

My best guess is low Oxygen and increased stress from hot days.

Non aliter capere pisces dimittam!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

From today at Hoover


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bet that smelled great! Blech!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh yeah. Almost busted out my fork and knife


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Oh yeah. Almost busted out my fork and knife


Lol.. Double dog dare ya!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Heeeellllll no


----------

